#  > Telecomunicações >  > TP-Link >  >  Preciso de ajuda para trabalhar com o Tplink Wa510g Com duas antenas.

## volnei lopes

Ola amigos tenho o tp link wa510g na função ap + repetidor universal "que repete o sinal da minha rede" alquém sabe me dizer se posso usar 1 antena omini de 12 db na saida que ele tem para antena auxilhar? ou ele vai desativar a sua propria antena?

----------


## josuepcfree

Referencia certa é TL-WA5210G
cara esse é um equipamento de Hardware mais ou menos a saida de antena auxiliar é para amplificar o sinal, so que tem um porem que vc ker usar uma omni, é problema pq pra repetir a omni vai escutar e depois repetir , enquanto um painel q é a antena q tem nesse equipamento escuta e repete ao mesmo tempo, usar omni pra repetir é cagar a sua rede.
O certo ai é vc capturar o sinal com esse tplink e usar um Ubiquit Bullet numa omni pra transmitir o sinal.
so que vc ker ecomomizar dinheiro que ter a sua rede em baixo custo, ai onde ta o problema, rede em baixo custo não é rede, é merda.

----------


## volnei lopes

> Referencia certa é TL-WA5210G
> cara esse é um equipamento de Hardware mais ou menos a saida de antena auxiliar é para amplificar o sinal, so que tem um porem que vc ker usar uma omni, é problema pq pra repetir a omni vai escutar e depois repetir , enquanto um painel q é a antena q tem nesse equipamento escuta e repete ao mesmo tempo, usar omni pra repetir é cagar a sua rede.
> O certo ai é vc capturar o sinal com esse tplink e usar um Ubiquit Bullet numa omni pra transmitir o sinal.
> so que vc ker ecomomizar dinheiro que ter a sua rede em baixo custo, ai onde ta o problema, rede em baixo custo não é rede, é merda.



Obrigado amigo e duvidas somente pois sou novo nesse ramo

----------

